# COREX Tech is improving flavour



## Hooked (26/8/22)

COREX Tech Is Improving Flavour


A VAPORESSO scientist has explained to Planet of the Vapes how COREX technology is improving the flavour delivery in their devices




www.planetofthevapes.co.uk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/8/22)

An interesting read. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

